# Panfish locations



## BennyLovesSaugeyes (May 1, 2008)

Getting sick of fishing my same ol same ol panfish locations. Looking for any help of any locations for good sized pannies (6-7 inch). I fish the areas of griggs/scioto/alum/delaware from the bank or wading in streams. 

any info on any public ponds is also greatly appreciated!!! as public ponds are Bluegill heaven on earth.

Thanks


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

I've had good luck at mills creek in marysville. Lots of good sized eaters in there. 

In all seriousness, try the public ponds in dublin. 1/16 or 1/32 jigheads and 2" or smaller grubs. Or bitsy minnow type baits, rapala countdown 3's etc.


----------



## BennyLovesSaugeyes (May 1, 2008)

pizza said:


> I've had good luck at mills creek in marysville. Lots of good sized eaters in there.


*please do not post anymore in my threads. I'm using this site for useful information.* 

I've seen in others threads where you are poking fun of myself and the fish I catch. If you don't have any thing nice to say please don't say it.

Thanks
Benny


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

Benny,
I live in Dublin. And there must be no less than a dozen ponds that are absolutely overun with gills.
I hit them with my kids. We rig up a circle hook, no bobbers, and use corn kernels or hotdogs. It's not unusual for my kids to catch 30-40 a piece inside a couple hours. Maybe 1 out of 3 are 6"ers and above.
And at least one of the kids, if not all three, will hook into a largemouth while we're at it. We've pulled numerous 3-4 pounders out of those ponds over the years, although 90% of the bass are little 14 inchers.
I'll gladly send you locations of any of those ponds. They are everywhere and almost all of them could use a little culling.

Typical gills from those ponds:









Typical bass from those ponds:









Better bass, but nowhere near the best they have to offer:









But THESE are what Dad likes to catch:









Give me a shout. There's a perfectly symbiotic situation here.


----------



## BennyLovesSaugeyes (May 1, 2008)

andy man. send me a PM to any spots that are LEGAL to fish. I work in dublin, those ponds have to be a stones throw away from my office.

What's the restrictions on bagging panfish there? is it allowed?


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

andyman said:


> Benny,
> 
> But THESE are what Dad likes to catch:


Dang, I remember that picture. That sure is a fat one. 

Darn good smallie to Andy!  

CG


----------



## Atrain (Jun 16, 2008)

Andyman, 

If you could PM me on those locations too. Also let me know those areas on the Scioto that are 20 miles North. Thanks a million!!!!


----------



## BennyLovesSaugeyes (May 1, 2008)

Atrain said:


> Andyman,
> 
> If you could PM me on those locations too. Also let me know those areas on the Scioto that are 20 miles North. Thanks a million!!!!


http://www.dublin.oh.us/recreation/parks/

gives you all the locations of dublin parks. In the descriptions on the bottom it tells you which parks offer fishing. 

Hope this helps, I know it's helping me right now. lol:B


----------



## Atrain (Jun 16, 2008)

BennyLovesSaugeyes said:


> http://www.dublin.oh.us/recreation/parks/
> 
> gives you all the locations of dublin parks. In the descriptions on the bottom it tells you which parks offer fishing.
> 
> Hope this helps, I know it's helping me right now. lol:B


Thank you!


----------



## BennyLovesSaugeyes (May 1, 2008)

Atrain said:


> Thank you!


much to my suprise, a fishable Dublin Rec Pond is across the street from my office. Been working here for 7 years, didn't even know about the pond. Maybe I shouldn't always be trying to leave work at 5:30, and look around once and while!


----------



## Atrain (Jun 16, 2008)

What is the best park that you have found to fish in Dublin besides Scioto Park?


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

Not to come across crass, but you could swing a dead cat in Dublin, and which ever pond it lands near is going to have a rediculous amount of gills and sunfish in it. Probably going to have a bunch of runts bass in it, with a handful of bass over 3lbs.
Not too many people fish in Dublin, or if they do, it's with their kids and Snoopy poles and they toss everything back.

My kids drop a hook with a hot dog on it in the water, and literally if they don't have a fish on inside the count of 5, they figure something is worng. And usually what happened was a gill nabbed their hotdog of their hook.

If you pick one off the list posted below, it WILL have tons of pannies in it. No doubt.


----------



## Atrain (Jun 16, 2008)

andyman said:


> Not to come across crass, but you could swing a dead cat in Dublin, and which ever pond it lands near is going to have a rediculous amount of gills and sunfish in it. Probably going to have a bunch of runts bass in it, with a handful of bass over 3lbs.
> Not too many people fish in Dublin, or if they do, it's with their kids and Snoopy poles and they toss everything back.
> 
> My kids drop a hook with a hot dog on it in the water, and literally if they don't have a fish on inside the count of 5, they figure something is worng. And usually what happened was a gill nabbed their hotdog of their hook.
> ...


Appreciate the heads up. Hey you responded to my Scioto Wadding quesiton a while back and was waiting to hear about those better spots up stream that are 20 miles out. If you could please PM me on those areas. Thanks.


----------



## BennyLovesSaugeyes (May 1, 2008)

thanks for the great info andyman. you had me pissed yesterday!  
But you come thru like a seasoned champion in the heart of battle with tons of great post today that's really going to help me out.

I'm going out thursday across the street from my work to fish for some panfish. Checked it out, was about an acre and half pond. Looked like no one has fished it (no trash around/no hooks-line-bobbers in shrubs ect), dublin has it listed as stocked. should be a good time.


----------



## Welsh Dragon (Jun 18, 2008)

I have been fishing the pond in Muirfield (Dublin) that is just south of Memorial Drive on the east side of Muirfield Drive. It is FULL of small gills and HUGE carp, however when I go out with my buddies and not my son, we catch decent bass. I have tried the pond at the rec center and have no luck with bass, but again, tons of gills. You can dip anything into these ponds and catch tiny gills. My son described his first catch at the Rec based on the size of his french fry.

Benny, what pond is 1.5 acre in Dublin? May be the one I go to as I thought it was the largest in Dublin.


----------



## BennyLovesSaugeyes (May 1, 2008)

Welsh Dragon said:


> Benny, what pond is 1.5 acre in Dublin? May be the one I go to as I thought it was the largest in Dublin.


meant to say an acre, maybe half an acre tops. It's a pretty small pond, just take avery, turn on sheir rings headed east, then right on wilcox. It's on the right, at the intersection of Wilcox, Innovation, and Innovation Court.


----------



## Welsh Dragon (Jun 18, 2008)

Know exactly what you are talking about. My son and I stopped there on Sunday morning. Usually in the Dublin ponds you see the gills from the bank but we didn't see any here so we moved onto the rec pond. Also, I don't know anything about ponds and if this matters, but the water was really blue (dyed blue). I have seen some dudes fishing in that pond, but never seen anyone pull anything, let me know if you have any luck.


----------



## BennyLovesSaugeyes (May 1, 2008)

yeah, that pond is directly across from the office I work at. I'm just going to fish it for a minute, and hit up some others.


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

90% of the gills in the rec center pond are less than 3 inches.


----------



## mkombe (May 23, 2007)

Benny

You've got a PM


----------



## BennyLovesSaugeyes (May 1, 2008)

just got a reply from the Director of Parks in Dublin Ohio. His name is Fred Hahn. He said that keeping panfish is "perfectly appropriate" but they ask to release all game fish (bass/stripers). So I guess there's stripers in some of the ponds, which is cool.:B 

I'm basically going to go to a couple ponds a week, till I find a good panfish pond to clean out. I'm sure I'm find a good honey hole around here. Considering my parents pond, aka bluegill heaven, is 60 miles away, going to dublin 15 miles away from my house should save a lot of gas.

BIG FISH and GOOD LUCK


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

BennyLovesSaugeyes said:


> I'm basically going to go to a couple ponds a week, till I find a good panfish pond to clean out.


I'm going to assume that was a joke.  

CG


----------



## BennyLovesSaugeyes (May 1, 2008)

crittergitter said:


> I'm going to assume that was a joke.
> 
> CG


wasn't really a joke. I take around 20-25 6-8 inch gills if I can. Can't really take anymore than that because it takes too long to clean them up. I hope to find a good 3-4 local dublin area ponds i can hit up after work once a week, and get a few, that's all. I'm not going to throw out cast nets, and keep hundreds or anything. lol

Like I said, talked to the director of parks in dublin. he said it was fine to take pan fish from their public fishing ponds


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Ok, hold on there just a second. You asked for help. A guy who previously gave you a hard time, offers some good information and shows you pictures of him enjoying a pond with his kids. Now, you claim you are going to go to all the ponds until you find one with good gills in it and you are going to "clean it out". Your words, not mine. You have got to be freakin kidding me!!!!! You know, your sense of entitlement and complete lack of respect for anyone or anything but yourself is getting extrememly old. It's hard to give a guy a hard time about keeping panfish, but your attitude is terrible. You could just say a simple thank you and not proclaim that you are going to "clean em out." I even tried to give you the benefit of the doubt. 

CG


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

You see, Benny, this is where you run into problems. It's the way you phrase and present things.
NOBODY, or at least I hope nobody, wants to hear about another fisherman "cleaning out a pond", as in keeping fish until there's no more fish to keep. And I don't think that's what you actually mean, but you did get asked to clarify and you didn't really come off that much.

20-25 gills coming out of one of those ponds isn't really going to make too much of a dent in things.....once or twice. But I bet I've received no less than 18 PM's asking me to tell them where the best ponds are. So once you get 15-20 guys, each keeping 20-25 fish a few times a week.....well it doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out how many fish would be left in a small one acre pond.
The same ponds where our next generation of fishermen are learning how to fish.....and it aint any fun to fish as a kid when there isn't any fish in your pond...or when the fish are all 2 inches long.

Have some respect, bro. Yes they are public ponds, but to some degree you are a visitor. I helped you out pointing you in the right direction. In your own words you said you have a few less than a mile from your work that you didn't even know were there.
And now you're coming across like you're going to "clean out" the very ponds that my kids, and MANY others, like to fish.

C'mon bro. Keep enough to, in your own words again, be able to have a meal every couple weeks for you and your gal, and toss the rest back for some others to be able to enjoy. 
Again, I don't think that's your intention to truly clean it out, so maybe consider toning down that bravado just a hair.

See what I'm saying?


----------



## BennyLovesSaugeyes (May 1, 2008)

*Cleanin' em out, is just a term*. stop getting all your panties in bunches, 
*it's a figure of speech*. You guys are ALWAYS just looking to cause problems

I'll be at dublin ponds maybe once a month, twice a month tops, for a total fishing time of an hour or two per time out. 

I really just can't win with you guys!!!

Not to go on and on. But that's why I contact the direct of parks, to make sure it was okay to pocket some gills. AS HE SAID*,"Our ponds fall under the same rules as the State of Ohio. Taking pan fish is perfectly appropriate, but we do ask that game fish (large mouth bass and stripers) be returned to the water."*

*The only problem here is you guys are CATCH AND RELEASE GUYS, and I'm not.* 
End of discussion.


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

BennyLovesSaugeyes said:


> *Cleanin' em out, is just a term*. stop getting all your panties in bunches,
> *it's a figure of speech*. You guys are ALWAYS just looking to cause problems
> 
> I'll be at dublin ponds maybe once a month, twice a month tops, for a total fishing time of an hour or two per time out.
> ...


LOL!! Are you serious? WE'RE the ones always looking to cause problems?.....Really?
Like I said, dude, you might want to step back for a second and consider the way you phrase things.
When Critter asked you if you were joking, that would have been a pefect time to explain yourself. But even then, you stated that you'd only be keeping 20-25 for the sole reason that it would take to long to clean any more than that.
How about no more than that because it's the right thing to do? How abut no more than that out of respect that someone offered you this information as a FAVOR, and out of respect you would certainly only take your fair share and leave plenty for other to enjoy?
Nope. Your answer was simply that it would be a pain in the arse to clean anymore than that, as if you had your own fish cleaning machine, that you'd certainly be keeping way more.

Check yourself, bro. I help you out with a spot. I VERY respectfully give you the benefit of the doubt and suggest another manner of expressing yoruself....and you tell ME to stop getting my panties in a bunch?

Now how much do you think I really want to help you out at this point?
Think about it.

And to the rest of the 18 dudes who PM'd me in the last day, sorry, but no friggin way at this point.
Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me 18 times......nope.


----------



## BennyLovesSaugeyes (May 1, 2008)

you guys are too much. really. 

these are PUBLIC STOCKED PONDS. They get restocked AS NEEDED by the City of DUBLIN as the director of Parks told me. I've been paying 2&#37; dublin City taxes since 2000. I've gave the city over 6,000 dollars in that time. 

If the CITY OF DUBLIN gives me permission to take panfish from their ponds, then I am going to take panfish from those ponds. Which they did.

if you want to help me out, then help me out, if you don't want to, you don't have too. that's the wonders of free speech and the OGF. You can choose to help or not, It's your choice.


----------



## RareVos (Jul 29, 2007)

Heh... just made the first entry on my ignore list. Hope it is the last...


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

BennyLovesSaugeyes said:


> you guys are too much. really.
> 
> these are PUBLIC STOCKED PONDS. They get restocked AS NEEDED by the City of DUBLIN as the director of Parks told me. I've been paying 2&#37; dublin City taxes since 2000. I've gave the city over 6,000 dollars in that time.
> 
> ...



This will be my last reply to you, Benny. I give up.
Just because you CAN, doesn't make it right. I DID indeed help you out, and you're now slapping me in the face.
"get my panties in a bunch".....where I come from, that kind of crap will get you slapped right upside the snotbox.
And who gives a ratsbutt about how much you pay in taxes. $6K in 8 years....gimme a break. .............. But again, that aint the point.

The point, as you seem to have a knack for missing, is that someone helped you out. And your thanks to that person:
- I'm going to clean out your pond.
- Don't go getting your panties in a bunch.

I didn't write that stuff, you did. A simple "Thank you" and maybe a "I'll be sure to treat your spot with respect" would have been a little more in line wth how normal people behave.
There aint a darn thing wrong with keeping some panfish. Nothing at all. Stating that you're going to rape a spot that someone handed you is a completely different thing, and then backhandedly insulting that person is another thing altogether.

So stock up the freezer, bro. Get your vacuum sealer out and find the biggest friggin' bucket you can find.
Be sure to walk tall as you pass the kids with their Snoopy rods and their hotdogs....knowing you'll be back to finish the job another day. 
Here's another tip, if you use one kernel of corn and no bobber, you'll literally catch a fish every 5 seconds. So your work should be swift.
Enjoy.

P.S. Feel free to lose my cell number that I offered you the other day.


----------



## BennyLovesSaugeyes (May 1, 2008)

andyman said:


> where I come from, that kind of crap will get you slapped right upside the snotbox.


that's uncalled for. You guys have wrote me a book over one quote of mine. 

CHILL OUT, it will be OKAY, your kids will have fish to catch for years to come.

ALL OF YOU ARE OVER RE-ACTING

If I say "this place looks like heaven for smallies" I get yelled at

If I say "I'm going to keep 20-25 gills" I get yelled at.

If you want to talk to me in person, I'll be at some of the dublin ponds thursday night. You can PM me to get my exact locations thru OGF.
I like a good conversion over fishing for gills. If not, no hard feelings. I'll be the guy in ripped jeans and a t-shirt, probably with my lucky blue jackets hat on.


----------



## Slabs! (Oct 1, 2005)

RareVos.... LOL....LMFAO. That was excellent. Andy...you're dead on. Gotta check some people out, and their posts before you offer up info. There are plenty of lurkers around. Much respect to you Andy for reaching out as you did and too bad you ended up being disrespected. I understand where you're coming from. Good luck getting any more help Benny from anyone.


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

Are you telling me that in the REAL world, not some cyber chat room, you could say that to some guy you don't even know and NOT expect a hostile reaction?
C'mon.

You got no respect, dude. Plain and simple. 
Gimme, gimme, gimme....until you get what you want, and then complete disrespect. I have a 5 year old that acts the same way.

You get "yelled at" because of the manner in which you present yourself. Plain and simple. 
You get exactly what you deserve and exactly what you put out there.

I'm done. I won't be meeting you at any pond or chit chatting about the finer points of catching bluegills on hotdogs or helping you out with any more locations.......as that seems to be all you want from anyone.
Thursady night I'll be fishing wih friends.....grown up men who know how to behave and have some major league fishing skills. The same grown up men that do more for fishing in Ohio, keeping our rivers clean, protecting Ohio's fish with legislation.... All things that you indirectly benefit from, but have no idea that it goes on behind the scenes. Things I wouldn't expect such an immature, ungrateful mind to be able to understand.
If youre; fishing your favorite little smallie fry stretch on the Scioto, and you see 50-60 guys in canoes and trash bags picking up trash.....that will be us....with our lucky hats on of course.

I'd wish you good luck, but like I said, my kids have been catching and releasing thousands of fish from those ponds since they were 2 years old. So I'm going to assume you have the neccessary skill set to be able to "clean it out". 

Goodbye.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

It's just in the way you phrase things. If you are innocent, it won't be tough to work on that.


----------



## BennyLovesSaugeyes (May 1, 2008)

i never meant to disrespect anyone. 

again, it all comes down to c&r and not.

I don't c&r, i keep.

sorry if that's disrespectful andyman, you don't own dublin. and to make sure I wasn't breaking any rules, I contacted Fred Hahn at dublin parks, I'll take his word for it.

I'm just an honest person. I'm not going to get a spot, and be like, I'm not taking anything from there. That's lying, something I don't do.

I'm truthful, if you take that as disrespectful, than so be it. I can't change your minds.

IMO you guys where just looking for me to post something so you could jump on me again. You baited and hooked me. I find it funny, so I ruined your day. Better luck tomorrow.


----------



## BennyLovesSaugeyes (May 1, 2008)

andyman said:


> You got no respect, dude. Plain and simple.
> Gimme, gimme, gimme....until you get what you want, and then complete disrespect.


I take, and I give plenty of good spots for fishing, as well as what methods Work best ect. If anyone PM's me, I try to give the best detailed reports on where and how to catch fish in the area's they PM'ed me about.

I am on the OGF to HELP people CATCH fish, share advice, and methods. 

Yes, I do take, but I also give a lot more than I take.


----------



## Slabs! (Oct 1, 2005)

Funny, still no apology, still no heed taken to the kind words being offered. I don't believe anyone on this site has a problem with people legally keeping fish and it is stated over and over again with this same argument. I know that I, myself, have a hard time giving up info unless I know it's a kid on this site or a newbie. I would love to make friends with some of the people on here, because they really know their stuff and offer great advice. I C&R 99% of the time, but there is that 1% when I do keep fish, and they're not even for ME, as I do not eat freshwater fish, but maybe a walleye slab from Erie once a year. I never feel bad about it and not once have I ever been "attacked" on this site. Benny, I think you are missing the point. It's all about the way you're addressing people, the waterways. Your word choice leads people to believe that you are a lurker and only out for yourself. You say that you are not, but still offer no words of respect or apology. I'm always willing to help out a fellow fisherman, but I always check him out first. Seriously, I dig into their posts to see what they're all about. Good luck to you, but seriously is it necessary to be disrespectful to someone after they just helped you out and attack a kiddie hole? LOL Where is the respect/sport in that?


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

If you think I give two ratfux about you and your little boobers and worms, or that somehow my day will be influenced by your silly rantings, than you grossly overestimate your importance in this world.

There was no baiting you into saying something that we could jump on. Quite the opposite. 
You tell me, from the 200 PM's I've shared with you the last two days, the invite to fish with us, the sharing of spots, giving you my cell number, etc....if you really think that's what happened.

Listen, I was young and dumb once. I was the best and nobody was going to tell me differently. I honestly thought that was probaby the case with you and that you might just be a little misunderstood on the 'net. Basically, I was giving you the benefit of the doubt and trying to extend the olive branch.

Quite honestly, I feel like a fool. I've wasted WAAAY too much time dealing with someone who doesn't deserve any benefit of the doubt.

Shame on me and boy oh boy did I learn my lesson.


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

Cue up the "Boo Hoo, I'm sorry Open Letter to OGF" apology thread now........


----------



## BennyLovesSaugeyes (May 1, 2008)

is okay everyone, we'll all live.

Good luck and Happy Fishing
Benny

ps. yes, I wrote an open letter to the OGF, if you want an apology, go read it again andyman.
since everyone gets so offended in my post on here. Again, if you don't want to help, don't. I'll continue to help ANYONE on the OGF to the best of my abilities. I'm just that type of guy.


----------



## BennyLovesSaugeyes (May 1, 2008)

btw andyman, I got SEVERAL PM's from guys telling me that they stopped posting on here because of you, and your bashing.

It just wasn't from one guy either, three different people messaged me about you. Yet, that's their opinions, not mine, and in my book you're still a good guy who post good messages.

I hear EVERYTHING you guys said, it was a simple misunderstanding, where you took one quote, and ran with it. I even said, it's a figure of speech, and it brought us to all of this BS.

plus you guys DON'T KNOW ME. Here's my Number one fishing buddy:


----------



## BennyLovesSaugeyes (May 1, 2008)

beatsworkin said:


> LOL, I did not picture you to be that short!


yeah, I'm only 3 foot tall. I'm like Mini-Me.  

seriously, that's my NUMBER ONE fishin' buddy right there. I'll be taking him to these dublin Ponds once I find some good ones. I taught him how to fish this year, and now everytime I see him, he wants to go out again. Actually tought him how to clean a fish last week, loves eating them too.


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

unbelievable. Should have NEVER posted that spot on the WORLD WIDE WEB. I feel like I owe all the kids with snoopy poles in Dublin an apology. Or at least andyman. Sorry.

I also am amazed at how lazy some people are in finding their own spots.

Benny I sent you an apology last night via pm before I read this new stuff.

Consider it voided.


----------



## Slabs! (Oct 1, 2005)

Some people just don't get it......... and they never will. I think some people just try to start trouble and lack sincerity in general I find these people on both sides...meat eaters and C&R.


----------



## BennyLovesSaugeyes (May 1, 2008)

pizza said:


> Should have NEVER posted that spot on the WORLD WIDE WEB. .


Dublin all ready has it on the WWW. http://www.dublin.oh.us/recreation/parks/


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

so what's your point?

My point is that I've seen one too many stringers of 15-20" smallies (taken on softcraws) in places that didn't receive much pressure until

THE SPECIFIC LOCATIONS WERE POSTED HERE!!!!

Have fun at your Hilliard Pond.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=97991

http://maps.yahoo.com/;_ylc=X3oDMTE...--#mvt=h&lat=40.022429&lon=-83.122301&zoom=15

I'm sure you will find the fishing to be much better now.

I hate it when I get to a pond and no one is there. The fishing is much much better when lots of people are there and have been fishing it for hours.


----------



## BennyLovesSaugeyes (May 1, 2008)

pizza said:


> Have fun at your Hilliard Pond.
> 
> http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=97991
> 
> ...


that's a great pond, I hope a lot of OGF'ers get out to fish that pond. It's a unique experience for fishing ponds. Just 5-10 feet from shore it'll be 10-15 Feet of water. It's really cool. Pizza, I suggest you go out there tonight, you'd have a great time, and maybe blow off some of that steam.

fishing in that pond will continue to be great, the same goes for the Dublin Ponds as well. If 15 OGF'er hit up those spots, the fishing isn't going to end. My boss fished that pond 15 years ago, same consistant fishing action as today. Probably one of the biggest and best ponds that isn't known well by most on here.

THUS is why I shared the information. To HELP OUT MY FELLOW OGF'ers


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

BennyLovesSaugeyes said:


> that's a great pond, I hope a lot of OGF'ers get out to fish that pond. It's a unique experience for fishing ponds. Just 5-10 feet from shore it'll be 10-15 Feet of water. It's really cool. Pizza, I suggest you go out there tonight, you'd have a great time, and maybe blow off some of that steam.


Credit given where credit is due. Nice one  .


----------



## FLT_TUBE_JNKY (Jun 6, 2006)

BennyLovesSaugeyes said:


> that's a great pond, I hope a lot of OGF'ers get out to fish that pond. It's a unique experience for fishing ponds. Just 5-10 feet from shore it'll be 10-15 Feet of water. It's really cool. Pizza, I suggest you go out there tonight, you'd have a great time, and maybe blow off some of that steam.
> 
> fishing in that pond will continue to be great, the same goes for the Dublin Ponds as well. If 15 OGF'er hit up those spots, the fishing isn't going to end. My boss fished that pond 15 years ago, same consistant fishing action as today. Probably one of the biggest and best ponds that isn't known well by most on here.
> 
> THUS is why I shared the information. To HELP OUT MY FELLOW OGF'ers


That used to be a great pond up untill the last couple of years. I've seen lots of people carry out buckets full of bass and gills. 
I still love it for a hot summer float. Watch out for those beaver they are pretty big.
BTW: max depth 18ft by the beach.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

When do you guys have time to work with your quest to save every bluegill in dublin. You realize that bluegill can over run a pond and hurt the gamefish population that you guys were protecting yesterday. I am for helping gamefish population but blue gill are like mice they are nothing but a nuissance. My 3 yr old even knows that bluegill will overrun a pond.


----------



## NLC25 (Jan 21, 2008)

Benny:

I am not sure why you keep repeating it, but no one is accusing you of being "beyond the law." There is lawful behavior and there is moral/responsible behavior. Taking my limit of smallies from a river every day 365 days a year would be lawful behavior, no? Does that make it right? Obviously you are not doing that, but you sure do seem to fish a lot (nothing wrong with that!) and you go out of your way to talk about "cleaning out" a pond or throwing smallies in the frying pan.

There is a pattern to your threads...they all seem to end in trainwrecks. Try toning down the DRAMA a bit and maybe seem at least receptive to the opinions of others. I keep fish (eyes and some panfish) but I have released well over 50 smallies this year. Why? So I can catch them again, so Andyman can, and so your fishing buddy can. I have seen a stream "cleaned out" before and I am not going to contribute to that. There is much to say about C&R, especially in rivers and streams...at least show an open mind.

I, for one, am glad you are honest though (it reminds me why I am careful about giving out my locations).


----------



## BennyLovesSaugeyes (May 1, 2008)

pizza said:


> Credit given where credit is due. Nice one  .


wasnt meant to be a nice one. I am really here to FIND NEW PLACES TO FISH, LEARN NEW METHODS, GET GREAT ADVICE, as well as, HELP ALL OGF'ers to find new fun fishing spots/Area's.

I'll share all my best fishing spots to ANY OGF member. Only time I don't share is when a person gives me a spot thru a PM. It's up to that person to share if they want.

Happy FISHING PIZZA. BIG FISH!


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

but Benny thinks bass taste better than saugeye, don't you remember his old sig?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I'm holding you to that since I did help you out through a PM. Thanks! What is the clairity in the hilliard pond?


----------



## BennyLovesSaugeyes (May 1, 2008)

NLC25 said:


> There is a pattern to your threads...they all seem to end in trainwrecks..


they do end in trainwreck mode due to the same three OGF'ers hijacking my threads. I can't stop that, and I'll continue being honest.

I keep panfish, a smallie once in a while, a largemouth sometimes, but I spend most of my time fishing for panfish/Saugeyes. 90% of my fish are not of the bass family. But people tend not to care about that. They'll sit here and worry about me frying up a smallie instead.

Good luck and happy fishing.


----------



## BennyLovesSaugeyes (May 1, 2008)

Mushijobah said:


> I'm holding you to that since I did help you out through a PM. Thanks! What is the clairity in the hilliard pond?


was a little high due to the rain last weekend. Most times it's clear. It's one of those super deep clear blue ponds. A lot of good rock shelves to fish off. I recommend using a power worm, or something you can jig.

Good luck


----------



## BennyLovesSaugeyes (May 1, 2008)

pizza said:


> but Benny thinks bass taste better than saugeye, don't you remember his old sig?


I do like the taste of smallies over Saugeyes. Eyes have a more Gamey taste to them. But that's just my opinion, nothing to get mad at me about.


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

This isn't going anywhere resolve it with each other via pm or if you have a problem with me locking it feel free to PM me.

Brian


----------

